# Guitar Bots



## Dustoff (Aug 24, 2008)

I noticed a lot of people are posting threads asking for guitar teaching help. I downloaded an app on my IPAD recently, Guitarbots. It's pretty awesome. It is like guitar hero, but you use a real guitar. Because it's set up in a game format, it helps you catch on quickly. It's definitely worth a try.


----------

